# Ak-47 (SKS's) vs AR-15



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

As you may know from my other posts in this subforum I am an information *****, and I am fascinated by your posts within this subforum. I am looking to expand my firearm collection, and a semi-automatic or carbine is on the list. I typically take a long time to make a decision regarding my purchases - so I have time on my side. But when I see a $400 AK/SKS or $800 AR-15 I wonder why not get the cheaper one. Plus it is slow at work, so if I can get a lovely debate going that will keep me entertained all the better.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

This should answer all your questions!! :O•-:

http://7.62x54r.net/MosinID/MosinHumor.htm


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hence the reason I own a 1948 M44


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You know which is best.....? The one you like to shoot the most.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Bax* said:


> You know which is best.....? The one you like to shoot the most.


Which would be the AR. :lol:


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Why not have 1 of each? This is USA, afterall.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey fools! He specifically said Semi-Automatic Carbine :lol:  . I would save up and get an AR. I think their accuracy is better. But I don't know what you will be using it for. I do own an SKS. It is fun to shoot, but I probably wouldn't want to shoot at a deer over a hundred yards with it. Which means it is also useless for varmints at further ranges.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Doc said:


> This should answer all your questions!! :O•-:
> 
> http://7.62x54r.net/MosinID/MosinHumor.htm


I like it, thanks


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, what is the intended purpose? Target shooting, plinking, varmints, big game, long range, short range, defense, scope, iron sights.....? Knowing that could help the suggestions. 

Plus, this is one of the most highly debated topics out there. It's up there with Glock vs. 1911, Ford vs. Chevy, Coke vs. Pepsi, or Blonde vs. Brunette.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh these are easy... AR, 1911, Chevy, Pepsi, & Brunette.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Narient said:


> Oh these are easy... AR, 1911, Chevy, Pepsi, & Brunette.


To make it better: a brunette driving a Chevy while drinking a Pepsi that is headed out to shoot her AR and 1911


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Does such a woman exist?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wind In His Hair said:


> Does such a woman exist?


She probably isn't much to look at, but neither am I! So I can't complain


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I have, or have had, several of all three semis mentioned. Hopefully I can help a bit. As mentioned above, knowing what you want the rifle for is a help on narrowing down things.

The SKS is cheaper than the $400 AKs - and by that I assume you mean the new Romanian WASR AKs from Century Arms. 
Century likes low-bid parts and has to use a certain amount to make it 922r compliant. Personally I think these are a very mediocre AK. Some people get a Russian Siaga (available in both .223 and 7.62x39) and convert it into a more standard type AK that takes hi-cap mags.
If an AK is right, they are very reliable, but are generally only good for 4"+ groups at 100 yards with the usual Russian ammo.
AKs with the side rail scope okay and easily, ones without this feature don't.

The SKS is generally more accurate by an inch or more and are normally very solid and reliable guns. In fact they generally are as accurate or more than another semi-auto carbine - the Ruger Mini 14 or 30. They are the cheapest way to get into a good semi-auto carbine, but don't let "cheap" fool you - if they were made new here, they would be expensive. They are only cheap because they are military surplus. While some people put aftermarket hi-cap mags on them, most experienced SKS owners just use the ultra-reliable 10-rd fixed mag loaded by stripper clips. The SKS doesn't scope easily though.
All in all, the SKS is a very good way to get into a semi-auto carbine very inexpensively, yet with a solid rifle. For a good SKS info web site (_and opinions on AKs and ARs too_) try:
http://www.sksboards.com Go to the Message Boards...

The Ruger Mini-14 is a decent rifle, but until recently they weren't known for good accuracy. Ruger has done a minor redesign and new ones are supposed to be better. Anymore they are almost as expensive as an AR15, but aren't modular and also lack all the accessories and options. In addition mags are twice as expensive as good AR mags and the only for-sure good mags are factory Ruger ones. I would tend to pass over the Mini for an AR, or spend less for one of the above.

There are a million AR15s now, with a million options. Most are decent, but they will cost you money. In fact $800 is almost bare bones. Fortunately a lot of the Obama-scare ARs are now hitting the used market, giving some better deals.
The AR15 is a very accurate rifle due to its design. There is no doubt that fed good ammo, the AR can easily out-group the above rifles. So for varmint hunters the AR is THE choice. They are easy to scope if you get the flattop version. You also generally have the choice of the common 16" or 20" barrels (there are other lengths available too). There is also a choice of barrel contour, chrome-lined or not, etc. There are also a lot of choices of stocks, both telescoping and fixed. The military AR15 trigger is so-so, but there are a lot of target trigger options. I like the Rock River National Match trigger for price and feel. Sight options range from none (add your own) to fold-down sights and the old carry handle sight. The AR features great ergonomics. Magazines are very inexpensive. While they won't take the neglect of an SKS or AK, with normal cleaning and care + adequate lube on the bolt/bolt carrier area, they are quite reliable. Some issues can arise with people who try to build an AR as cheaply as possible - there are mediocre parts out there that can cause issues. However an AR put together with quality components is a good gun.

Some of the debate would be between 7.62x39mm and .223 Rem (5.56 NATO). The .223 is a faster and flatter shooting round due to it's light bullets at high speed (2800 to 3240 depending on load and barrel length). The x39mm uses a 122-125 grain bullet at 2300 fps which is somewhat similar to the .30-30. The trajectory is much more arching, but the heavier bullet is a proven performer. Both rounds are "medium power" rounds intended to bridge the gap between full-power military rounds like the .308 and pistol caliber submachine gun rounds like 9mm. Intended effective range is around 300 meters. Both show different philosophies on how best to achieve that goal. IMO the 7.62x39mm ends up a better light-big-game round up to about 1 1/2 football fields distance - and the .223/5.56 is the better varmint and target round. x39 ammo is fairly cheap - most comes from Russia - and that makes those guns more inexpensive to plink away with. There are a myriad of loads in .223, from 40 grains to 77 grains and a choice of HP, SP, FMJ, Match, and Ballistic Tip/V-Max polymer tip ammo. x39 is mostly very simple FMJ, HP, and SP.
Russia also supplies steel-cased .223 ammo that is fairly cheap, but not as accurate as most more expensive brands.
The x39 is a well-proven "social" round. The .223 seems to be a little more controversial, but for the most part seems reasonably lethal in combat. Lots of debate here on this subject...


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Why do any of us even bother posting in the firearms forum? Frisco Pete has it all covered! 

Very good writeup Frisco, I enjoy your posts! :O||:


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

lehi said:


> Very good writeup Frisco, I enjoy your posts! :O||:


+1

Frisco Petes posts always seem to go the extra mile, and then some!


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Frisco Pete!

Really I just want one to have - and I think it would be fun for plinking. However if also can have the benefit of a deer hunting rifle, then the 2 for one is always up my alley. Ultimately I would love to have one of each, but that is many years down the road.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

If cost is an issue, then I would definitely suggest buying something that shoots the 7.62x39.

You could even buy this Remington singleshot
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =213056894


----------

